# Mechanical Systems and Materials



## wopkins (Jun 6, 2015)

Hello all,

I've been approved for the Oct PE Mechanical exam and I'm planning on taking the mechanical systems and materials afternoon depth. My first goal is to determine what references I should bring on exam day, so I can study directly from those over the next few months.

While I see many topics about what resources to bring, I don't see any good replies that are specifically for the *mechanical systems and materials* test. Sorry if I'm just blind 

Has any one taken this depth test? What books/resources did you bring and what did you actually use?

Many thanks!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 8, 2015)

get a copy of the MERM and the NCEES sample tests. Find all of your old textbooks that are applicable to the exam specifications ( https://cdn.ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/PE-Mec-Systems-Oct-2008-1.pdf ) a reference for various structural shapes and unit conversions are also handy items to have at your finger tips.


----------



## denver1000 PE (Jun 8, 2015)

Wopkins, unrelated to your request - I am also taking the MD pm session. So far I plan on taking in the MERM, mechanics of materials textbook, machine design textbook, marks, maybe machinery's handbook or another handbook I have by Tyler hicks. I'm sure I will add to it but I may create a binder with photocopies if I'm finding I only need a couple pages in a textbook only. I may take in the practice problem books only as a crutch (I asked NCEES is this is ok as I've heard some States don't allow this). I will let you know as my list grows - let me know yours as well if you don't mind.


----------



## lundy (Jun 8, 2015)

denver1000 said:


> Wopkins, unrelated to your request - I am also taking the MD pm session. So far I plan on taking in the MERM, mechanics of materials textbook, machine design textbook, marks, maybe machinery's handbook or another handbook I have by Tyler hicks. I'm sure I will add to it but I may create a binder with photocopies if I'm finding I only need a couple pages in a textbook only. I may take in the practice problem books only as a crutch (I asked NCEES is this is ok as I've heard some States don't allow this). I will let you know as my list grows - let me know yours as well if you don't mind.


I found this book to be very helpful http://www.amazon.com/Engineering-Unit-Conversions-Michael-Lindeburg/dp/159126099X I took the HVAC and refrigeration but it couldn't hurt to bring it, it's small and not heavy.


----------



## denver1000 PE (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you lundy - I forgot to mention, I have mine on order! Haven't received it yet but it will be in the bag I take for sure!


----------



## wopkins (Jun 20, 2015)

thanks folks for the replies


----------

